# Gaming Section on UKM!!!!!



## PHMG

*Gaming Section Anyone?*​
Yes, it would be awesome to talk and recommend games to like minded people. 7278.26%No, i will stay out of that section. 1314.13%Don't like gaming so having its own section would mean i don't have to see it in General77.61%


----------



## PHMG

Should we have this guys. Yeah, you could join a specific gaming section. But i like the guys on here and talking to them! We are all into bodybuilding and gaming is part of that in our rest time 

And all the people saying its a bodybuilding forum...why is there an adult lounge then, its not a dating site?


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

yes. this would be the best thing since the barbell


----------



## suliktribal

Yes, and more specifically a PC one 

Keep your Gaybox 360 and písstation 3 chat away from me! Lol.


----------



## H22civic

I think its a good idea. A couple of car forums im on have gaming sections and its a nice addition to those sites. 

Gaming seems to be quite popular with alot of members on here too so i think it would work well.


----------



## Robsta

I shall suggest it to Lorian on behalf of you guys.....


----------



## PHMG

Robsta said:


> I shall suggest it to Lorian on behalf of you guys.....


he suggested the poll mate lol.


----------



## m575

You reckon they got a bodybuilding section on the gaming sites? :lol:


----------



## Vibrance

Not another place for people to argue.


----------



## PHMG

Yeah, you could have a pc section in there two. Or their own thread.

TBH, everyone knows that if you have the hardware (which is so hard to keep up with) then they are the best for everything! (pc's that its).


----------



## suliktribal

Gigabyte GA X58 UD7 mobo

Core [email protected] 4ghz

Dual ATI 5870's

12gb DDR3 PC3 16000

2 terrabyte HD space

1 of my Gfx card alone costs more and has more processing power than XBOX/PS3.

And er, no failures.


----------



## Robsta

guys, this is not a pc vs console thread (although pc wins...lol)

Som let's keep to the subject shall we plz.


----------



## suliktribal

Robsta said:


> guys, this is not a pc vs console thread (although pc wins...lol)
> 
> Som let's keep to the subject shall we plz.


Yuss.


----------



## PHMG

suliktribal said:


> Gigabyte GA X58 UD7 mobo
> 
> Core [email protected] 4ghz
> 
> Dual ATI 5870's
> 
> 12gb DDR3 PC3 16000
> 
> 2 terrabyte HD space
> 
> *1 of my Gfx card alone costs more and has more processing power than XBOX/PS3.*
> 
> And er, no failures.


Agreed mate, but this is half the problem with pc's. Cost of keeping up to date.


----------



## PHMG

Robsta said:


> guys, this is not a pc vs console thread (although pc wins...lol)
> 
> Som let's keep to the subject shall we plz.


Soz Rob lol. Please...no :ban:


----------



## JM

Great idea hope it happens :thumb:


----------



## sizar

this is a muscle forum if you want gaming go to gaming forum


----------



## PHMG

sizar said:


> this is a muscle forum if you want gaming go to gaming forum


Thats the beauty of it though. It oesnt have to effect anyone not interested. The gym is for training, doesn't mean we don't chat about other things :confused1: (after our workout of course)


----------



## sizar

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thats the beauty of it though. It oesnt have to effect anyone not interested. The gym is for training, doesn't mean we don't chat about other things :confused1: (after our workout of course)


i am not against gaming at all.

but sometime other threads takes over the entire board and it's kinda annoying .. you try and see something interesting but all you see is bloody general boring convos.

i play alot of games my self ranging from PC To xbox and ps3 .. so don't get me wrong lol


----------



## PHMG

sizar said:


> i am not against gaming at all.
> 
> but sometime other threads takes over the entire board and it's kinda annoying .. you try and see something interesting but all you see is bloody general boring convos.
> 
> i play alot of games my self ranging from PC To xbox and ps3 .. so don't get me wrong lol


But this takes it out of general. Meaning it would be perfect for someone thinking like you. No space taken up in the general section.

And there are a lot of good games coming out real soon that will get loads of post. surely beeter to have its own little section of threads.

Everyone is going to love GT5 and will play and talk about it for many years!


----------



## Guest

Couldnt you put it as a private forum, that way you would have to join?

Having it private would mean those that didnt want to see it wouldnt have to, those of us that do just join, problem solved?


----------



## sizar

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> But this takes it out of general. Meaning it would be perfect for someone thinking like you. No space taken up in the general section.
> 
> And there are a lot of good games coming out real soon that will get loads of post. surely beeter to have its own little section of threads.
> 
> Everyone is going to love GT5 and will play and talk about it for many years!


yeah defo ... assasin creed brother hood is another good one..


----------



## PHMG

sizar said:


> yeah defo ... assasin creed brother hood is another good one..


Visually i looks amazing.

I just hope it isnt like the last too. They are fun, but it gets very samey after a while. Needs to be more constomising to make you feel like the main character is progressing as you want him too, not just a strict path.


----------



## PHMG

DaveW said:


> Couldnt you put it as a private forum, that way you would have to join?
> 
> Having it private would mean those that didnt want to see it wouldnt have to, those of us that do just join, problem solved?


Agreed.


----------



## PHMG

And all the people saying its a bodybuilding forum...why is there an adult lounge then, its not a dating site?


----------



## Matt 1

suliktribal said:


> Gigabyte GA X58 UD7 mobo
> 
> Core [email protected] 4ghz
> 
> Dual ATI 5870's
> 
> 12gb DDR3 PC3 16000
> 
> 2 terrabyte HD space
> 
> 1 of my Gfx card alone costs more and has more processing power than XBOX/PS3.
> 
> And er, no failures.


This post *screams* virgin!

Only kidding :lol:


----------



## Matt 1

I think we should look at this from the other way round to get a perspective on this issue raised.

Would you get a gaming forum with gamers saying "Can we make a bodybuilding Section"

Seems out of place, same goes for here imo


----------



## Guest

I know a gaming forum with a fitness section.

Why would it honestly matter? There is a few people on here with a common interest outside of bb'ing.


----------



## PHMG

Matt 1 said:


> I think we should look at this from the other way round to get a perspective on this issue raised.
> 
> Would you get a gaming forum with gamers saying "Can we make a bodybuilding Section"
> 
> Seems out of place, same goes for here imo


And all the people saying its a bodybuilding forum...why is there an adult lounge then, its not a dating site?


----------



## Matt 1

I just think theres a reason why theres other forums. I spose for general chat its a good idea..


----------



## SiPhil

I'd rather read someone's opinion or review about a game on here than some cvnt elsewhere on a forum full of 12 year olds.

I don't go to gaming forums, but would read and contribute if there was a gaming section here.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

See this is the problem, based on many previous threads about gaming it is clear most people don't have a clue. It will normally result in

This console/PC is better than that, then generally people who know nothing about anything agreeing/disagreeing going away from the OP.

People said no to a MMA section on this forum yet there was a high interest in this, plenty of people who train MMA also body build/strong man type train yet it said no. This was related to this site and would of generated more traffic/revenue for the big cheese.

I said no to this, however your comment after the no is a little bias and is trying to dictate the direction in which a person is going. I said no but would use this section as I know the fan boys will be out in force and they will need to be put down a peg or two.

Gaming forums there are normally arguments and with the amount of test on this forum I can see there being plenty in the future.

I can see why the appeal though, there is really little to no rules on what we can/can't post which is a good idea, I just generally think it's a bit ****.


----------



## PHMG

I'd imagine gaming forum are just young uns baning on about her good they are. On here. everyone seems more casual (we dont have huge amounts of time to play games loads).


----------



## craftybutcher

I pwn u noobs


----------



## PHMG

YetiMan said:


> See this is the problem, based on many previous threads about gaming it is clear most people don't have a clue. It will normally result in
> 
> This console/PC is better than that, then generally people who know nothing about anything agreeing/disagreeing going away from the OP.
> 
> People said no to a MMA section on this forum yet there was a high interest in this, plenty of people who train MMA also body build/strong man type train yet it said no. This was related to this site and would of generated more traffic/revenue for the big cheese.
> 
> I said no to this, however your comment after the no is a little bias and is trying to dictate the direction in which a person is going. I said no but would use this section as I know the fan boys will be out in force and they will need to be put down a peg or two.
> 
> Gaming forums there are normally arguments and with the amount of test on this forum I can see there being plenty in the future.
> 
> I can see why the appeal though, there is really little to no rules on what we can/can't post which is a good idea, I just generally think it's a bit ****.


I think anyone joining the gaming section will have a good idea about gaming mate. Everyone really knows that pc is best. The bloody games are designed on them ffs! lol


----------



## GunnaGetBig

I'm all for it. Would rather hear the views from people on here than from kids on a gaming forum all talking in l33t speak


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think anyone joining the gaming section will have a good idea about gaming mate. Everyone really knows that pc is best. The bloody games are designed on them ffs! lol


Just because they are designed on them doesn't mean they are better on them so to speak.

Example the new COD - it's a console port ( the PC version ) It was developed on PC for console, once the console version was made it was ported to the PC.) Once they have ironed out all the bugs from the console port then the game will be better on the PC.

What is a good idea about gaming? I've made posts on games before, not had a single reply because no one has heard of them. If you mean a good idea about main stream gaming then I agree with you.

It will result in fan boys at the end of the day, most who don't have a clue what they are chatting about, they just own one console so it must be the best console.


----------



## PHMG

YetiMan said:


> Just because they are designed on them doesn't mean they are better on them so to speak.
> 
> Example the new COD - it's a console port ( the PC version ) It was developed on PC for console, once the console version was made it was ported to the PC.) Once they have ironed out all the bugs from the console port then the game will be better on the PC.
> 
> What is a good idea about gaming? I've made posts on games before, not had a single reply because no one has heard of them. If you mean a good idea about main stream gaming then I agree with you.
> 
> *It will result in fan boys at the end of the day, most who don't have a clue what they are chatting about, they just own one console so it must be the best console.*


Mate, thats the majority of the public (including me) so surely that isnt a bad thing.

For your level then yes a gaming forum would be the right choice.

But for a few on here in your own section then i think it is good.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

GunnaGetBig said:


> I'm all for it. Would rather hear the views from people on here than from kids on a gaming forum all talking in l33t speak


Don't stereotype all gaming forums/gamers. Most good gaming forums don't have the "1337" speak and it's frowned down upon.

Also define 1337 talk as there are numerous ways this can be interoperated.... Some people see "LOL" and abbreviation of these sorts as "1337" speak.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate, thats the majority of the public (including me) so surely that isnt a bad thing.
> 
> For your level then yes a gaming forum would be the right choice.
> 
> But for a few on here in your own section then i think it is good.


So you're saying because you own a PS3 it's the best console? This is what I'm getting at, yet on other posts I'm sure I've read you said that PC is best? Granted the PC is not a console but a gaming platform but it's still the same thing.

So if you are saying that the PS3 is better can you tell me why it is better than an xbox please? Or am I not reading what you put correctly?

I use gaming forums yes but I will use the gaming forums here even though I don't see it a good idea. However I'll more than likely **** a lot of people off as I hate ignorant fan boys.


----------



## PHMG

YetiMan said:


> So you're saying because you own a PS3 it's the best console? This is what I'm getting at, yet on other posts I'm sure I've read you said that PC is best? Granted the PC is not a console but a gaming platform but it's still the same thing.
> 
> So if you are saying that the PS3 is better can you tell me why it is better than an xbox please? Or am I not reading what you put correctly?
> 
> I use gaming forums yes but I will use the gaming forums here even though I don't see it a good idea. However I'll more than likely **** a lot of people off as I hate ignorant fan boys.


Mate, what are you talking about. I havent said anything in the post about PS3 being best. I dont really care whats best. Im not 12 lol. I only got a ps3 cos of the blueray and GT5 (eventually lol).

More interested in talking about actual games other then platforms.

e.g. i havent got an xbox, but would like to know what people think of kinect and if the technology is sound.

edit just got you lol. I didnt mean i think my consol was best. bold bit made it confusing. I thought you were just getting at the fact that most people know fu.ck all about games. (hense including me lol)


----------



## craftybutcher

This sort of banter proves we need a gaming section


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate, what are you talking about. I havent said anything in the post about PS3 being best.


The bit in bold of my post is located below



YetiMan said:


> It will result in fan boys at the end of the day, most who don't have a clue what they are chatting about,* they just own one console so it must be the best console.*


Please see bold - this what the meat of my statement is. The beginning part is me saying people don't have a clue with the conclusion being the bold part.



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate, thats the majority of the public (including me) so surely that isnt a bad thing.


You then said that this is the majority of the public including you. So you have said in response to the bit you put in bold that you are just like everyone else, own one console and think it's the best.

This is why I questioned it as several times I've seen you say PC is best. I was only responding to what I saw which was you responding to the bold part of my post saying that is basically you.



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I only got a ps3 cos of the blueray and GT5 (eventually lol).
> 
> More interested in talking about actual games other then platforms.
> 
> e.g. i havent got an xbox, but would like to know what people think of kinect and if the technology is sound.


Yep, when I got my PS3 it was just for the blueray player as it was the cheapest out there at the time, also mine was for Metal Gear Solid 

This is my point though, I'm only interested in talking about games but see how easy it was to get on to the subject of which is best? This is what will happen.

GT5 comes out PS3 exclusive.

Halo Reach comes out 360 exclusive.

From what I've seen on these forums in the past someone will bring up the console debate in one of these threads.

If this section was to go ahead, it will need to be moderated well imo as gaming sections are always the first to cause arguments in a multi structured board.


----------



## PHMG

YetiMan said:


> The bit in bold of my post is located below
> 
> Please see bold - this what the meat of my statement is. The beginning part is me saying people don't have a clue with the conclusion being the bold part.
> 
> You then said that this is the majority of the public including you. So you have said in response to the bit you put in bold that you are just like everyone else, own one console and think it's the best.
> 
> This is why I questioned it as several times I've seen you say PC is best. I was only responding to what I saw which was you responding to the bold part of my post saying that is basically you.
> 
> Yep, when I got my PS3 it was just for the blueray player as it was the cheapest out there at the time, also mine was for Metal Gear Solid
> 
> *This is my point though, I'm only interested in talking about games but see how easy it was to get on to the subject of which is best? This is what will happen.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> GT5 comes out PS3 exclusive.
> 
> Halo Reach comes out 360 exclusive.
> 
> From what I've seen on these forums in the past someone will bring up the console debate in one of these threads.
> 
> If this section was to go ahead, it will need to be moderated well imo as gaming sections are always the first to cause arguments in a multi structured board.


lol, but it wasnt mentioned until you brought it up hahaha :lol:

i wouldn't mind monitoring it with the aid of you.

we are on here all bloody day lol.


----------



## Matt 1

Noobs -.-


----------



## leveret

MMORPGs are were it's at!

Adding to that, I've just got my Xbox online through the wireless adaptor, absolutely loving it - it's like having new games again!

Also the demos / renting films is a cool feature that'll be used alot!

Bringing me back to my CS days...used to love them!

Does anyone have the better headset for Xbox I'm debating it...! But then again i need BlackOps, Fifa11, Assasins Creed BH, it's suddenly got so expensive!

Also is Kinnect anygood?!?!?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *lol, but it wasnt mentioned until you brought it up hahaha * :lol:
> 
> i wouldn't mind monitoring it with the aid of you.
> 
> we are on here all bloody day lol.


This thread is a little different though as it's trying to get this implemented so in order to bring it up is a little harder. However I wasn't the first.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/2002764-post3.html

I don't care mate, I sit on forums all day much like you 

I don't think it should be made in to sub sections PC/360/PS3 but just one multi one. I think if it went ahead a sticky needs to be made about No discussion about what is better..

Maybe also if it's controlled like the Adult Lounge - therefore only those who actually want to be in it can request it and they can be granted, that way those people who have no interest in gaming won't get the spam coming up on the latest posts/threads.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

leveret said:


> Does anyone have the better headset for Xbox I'm debating it...! But then again i need BlackOps, Fifa11, Assasins Creed BH, it's suddenly got so expensive!
> 
> Also is Kinnect anygood?!?!?


http://www.turtlebeach.com/products.aspx

Used these at a COD/Fifa/Halo tournament years ago, amazing. I can't remember which model I used but we're talking 3 years ago or so.


----------



## craftybutcher

YetiMan said:


> I don't think it should be made in to sub sections PC/360/PS3 but just one multi one.


Yes



YetiMan said:


> I think if it went ahead a sticky needs to be made about No discussion about what is better..


No otherwise next they'll be putting the kybosh on Bruce Lee V Tyson V Chuck Norris threads :laugh:


----------



## PHMG

YetiMan said:


> This thread is a little different though as it's trying to get this implemented so in order to bring it up is a little harder. However I wasn't the first.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/2002764-post3.html
> 
> I don't care mate, I sit on forums all day much like you
> 
> I don't think it should be made in to sub sections PC/360/PS3 but just one multi one. I think if it went ahead a sticky needs to be made about No discussion about what is better..
> 
> *Maybe also if it's controlled like the Adult Lounge - therefore only those who actually want to be in it can request it and they can be granted, that way those people who have no interest in gaming won't get the spam coming up on the latest posts/threads.*


not sure about that. I think more like male animal. So you request to join (shows your interested in gaming) then are alloweed access straight away.


----------



## PHMG

YetiMan said:


> http://www.turtlebeach.com/products.aspx
> 
> Used these at a COD/Fifa/Halo tournament years ago, amazing. I can't remember which model I used but we're talking 3 years ago or so.


Brother has x41's and loves them. I think he looks a pleb though lol.


----------



## PHMG

leveret said:


> *MMORPGs are were it's at! *
> 
> Adding to that, I've just got my Xbox online through the wireless adaptor, absolutely loving it - it's like having new games again!
> 
> Also the demos / renting films is a cool feature that'll be used alot!
> 
> Bringing me back to my CS days...used to love them!
> 
> Does anyone have the better headset for Xbox I'm debating it...! But then again i need BlackOps, Fifa11, Assasins Creed BH, it's suddenly got so expensive!
> 
> Also is Kinnect anygood?!?!?


yep. Looking forward to final fantasy 14 online !!!!! (march apparently)


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> not sure about that. I think more like male animal. So you request to join (shows your interested in gaming) then are alloweed access straight away.


That's the one I meant. Although Male Animal has some requirements - posts length of time doesn't it?

But yea, anyone wants in they get it granted.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yep. Looking forward to final fantasy 14 online !!!!! (march apparently)


I was looking forward to it but apparently it's proper pony -.-


----------



## PHMG

YetiMan said:


> That's the one I meant. Although Male Animal has some requirements - posts length of time doesn't it?
> 
> But yea, anyone wants in they get it granted.


Exactly. Then, as has been said, anybody not interested is not effected in any way.


----------



## Conscript

Great idea...Yes, maybe have a VIP room for emulation/file sharing...


----------



## PHMG

G-fresh said:


> Great idea...Yes, maybe have a VIP room for emulation/file sharing...


lol. yeah and risk having the site shut down ha.


----------



## leveret

I'm constantly wanting to return to MMORPGs but need to find a relatively newly released one with good population.

Used to play Legend of mir2, dominated my life for about 7 years but loved it really, shed some tears over it as times though! lol


----------



## leveret

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Brother has x41's and loves them. I think he looks a pleb though lol.


Not cheap though, but a good headset makes so much difference.

Would 100% get one if I was invovled in clan matches again.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

leveret said:


> Used to play Legend of mir2, dominated my life for about 7 years but loved it really, shed some tears over it as times though! lol


Same mate, I played Mir2 for about 7 years also. I find I compare every game I ever play to it (MMO) and just can't find one which gives me that Mir feeling again


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

leveret said:


> Not cheap though, but a good headset makes so much difference.
> 
> Would 100% get one if I was invovled in clan matches again.


Yea my head phones set me back about £150 :thumb:


----------



## PHMG

YetiMan said:


> I was looking forward to it but apparently it's proper pony -.-


im a fan of all ff series mate. appart from the last one which was to rigid a path throught the game. i like sidetracking and getting more powerfull than i should be. like maximum hit points and that. Makes you feel like God lol. (sad i know)

Same with gran turismo though. Play the easy levels lots, do your car up. Next stage you **** it!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> im a fan of all ff series mate. appart from the last one which was to rigid a path throught the game. i like sidetracking and getting more powerfull than i should be. like maximum hit points and that. Makes you feel like God lol. (sad i know)


So am I mate, I love all the FF. Wasn't too keen on the old FF online, some say the new one is worse than the old FF online but hope you enjoy it when it comes out 

Not sad, I always strive to be the best in any MMO I play and I normally am


----------



## leveret

YetiMan said:


> Same mate, I played Mir2 for about 7 years also. I find I compare every game I ever play to it (MMO) and just can't find one which gives me that Mir feeling again


Totally in the same boat, I pretty much want mir2 to return and have the same population. But equally i know i've done too much hard leveling over the years and I would lose my enjoyment quickly so need a new game to explore!

I debate going to mir usa again but just cba with the service, (look on forums now and then and it's all moaning about cheats / bugs etc - staff being typically sh1te!)


----------



## Guest

Back in the day I was well into EQ2 best mmo ive ever played


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

leveret said:


> Totally in the same boat, I pretty much want mir2 to return and have the same population. But equally i know i've done too much hard leveling over the years and I would lose my enjoyment quickly so need a new game to explore!
> 
> I debate going to mir usa again but just cba with the service, (look on forums now and then and it's all moaning about cheats / bugs etc - staff being typically sh1te!)


I played USA Mir 2 when it came out. Was like 4th highest player on there when I played and my guild was the most dominant guild on there.

Thing was, the people in our guild were some of the best pvpers from Mir2 EU and we all knew how to tweak our PC's to hell, ACPI etc etc, the latency fix for the way the packets are edited and we always used to PK everyone and two players who didn't cheat got banned as the GM had no idea what a cheat looks like and because everyone on the server said we were cheating they banned them.

Mir2 USA had more cheats on that game than I ever saw in any mir. The Chinese played it and their EXE had auto candle and run through hacks but because they are allowed to use it on their own server ( it's inbuild in their .exe ) they thought they could use it there.

GM Forge is a really good GM and really cares about Mir2 USA but the rest are ****.

Also the cash shop was gay, I spent £300 in one week in the cash shop lol.


----------



## PHMG

YetiMan said:


> So am I mate, I love all the FF. Wasn't too keen on the old FF online, some say the new one is worse than the old FF online but hope you enjoy it when it comes out
> 
> *Not sad, I always strive to be the best in any MMO I play and I normally am *


thats the thing though. Have to devote so much time to it. I can only get about 1.5 hours of cod in a day at the mo and thats pushing it. (was up till 1.30 last night playing becuase when i closed my eyes trying to sleep, i was visualising a first person running around one of the levels lol.

Took it as a sign and pklayed it for a while (leve 28 now).


----------



## leveret

Mir USA has alot of potential to bring back oldschool players but to many issues and the item store was a massive turn off (I never used it!).

I saw a demo for what I think was a new Diablo and that looked good? May not have been Diablo I forgot!

PowerHouse is right when he says that with MMORPGs you need to be really dedicated to achieve, hours of grinding, hours of item hunting, and even then you know there are some that will play when you're at work etc so you can't keep up


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> thats the thing though. Have to devote so much time to it. I can only get about 1.5 hours of cod in a day at the mo and thats pushing it. (was up till 1.30 last night playing becuase when i closed my eyes trying to sleep, i was visualising a first person running around one of the levels lol.
> 
> Took it as a sign and pklayed it for a while (leve 28 now).


Nice mate, the other night my friend was prestige 1 level 10 and I just did prestige 2 level 1. By the end of the night I was level 35 and he was 21 lol. Guess winning my game by 72 kills to 18 deaths helps with that 

Saying that, in 1 day he has now basically caught up to me... He joined a hacked server where you get 30k exp per kill...

I know that feeling mate, with work, gf, training to try and hammer a MMO these days is so hard.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

leveret said:


> Mir USA has alot of potential to bring back oldschool players but to many issues and the item store was a massive turn off (I never used it!).
> 
> I saw a demo for what I think was a new Diablo and that looked good? May not have been Diablo I forgot!
> 
> PowerHouse is right when he says that with MMORPGs you need to be really dedicated to achieve, hours of grinding, hours of item hunting, and even then you know there are some that will play when you're at work etc so you can't keep up


It did, it has been out over a year. A lot of new people were put off by it by all the cheats and hacks. Did you play the day it was released when they changed the way you ran? The cash shop put a lot of people off and the terrible ping most people got was a big no go, also the fact Sabuk Wall had a memory leak it seemed kind of sucked. I was the fastest on that server when I played however when I went to SW I would have 2 step lag (with 15 second spikes ) bearing in mind I have an i7 @ 4.2ghz, 2 graphics cards ( 4890s ) a SSD, 6 gig a of ram... Bearing in mind I was running a VM with Win XP Tiny Beast edition all tweaked to high hell..

No demo for new Diablo out at the moment afaik. Looking forward to Diablo 3 though


----------



## solidcecil

its a bb site. so i think no, joing a gaming forum if you want to talk about it.

where will it stop? shal we have a horseriding section for people who like to ride, or maybe a fishing section??


----------



## leveret

solidcecil said:


> its a bb site. so i think no, joing a gaming forum if you want to talk about it.
> 
> where will it stop? shal we have a horseriding section for people who like to ride, or maybe a fishing section??


Great ideas! I vote YES! :lol:


----------



## SiPhil

solidcecil said:


> its a bb site. so i think no, joing a gaming forum if you want to talk about it.
> 
> where will it stop? shal we have a horseriding section for people who like to ride, or maybe a fishing section??


How about a boring old fart conservative section?


----------



## jack09

I say less gaming,,, more weight lifting.....


----------



## PHMG

jack09 said:


> I say less gaming,,, more weight lifting.....


i say heavier weightlifting, more rest


----------



## PHMG

solidcecil said:


> its a bb site. so i think no, joing a gaming forum if you want to talk about it.
> 
> where will it stop? shal we have a horseriding section for people who like to ride, or maybe a fishing section??


maybe start you own suggestion for them mate. Not sure they will be very popular though  lol


----------



## suliktribal

By the way...

GT5 has been put back to 2023, on PS9


----------



## PHMG

suliktribal said:


> By the way...
> 
> GT5 has been put back to 2023, on PS9


Mega lolz


----------



## suliktribal

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mega lolz


They're waiting for holographic technology release and accurate pain physics.


----------



## PHMG

suliktribal said:


> They're waiting for holographic technology release and accurate pain physics.


Yeah, there is a virtual reality mode where you actually live the life of a racing driver!


----------



## suliktribal

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, there is a virtual reality mode where you actually live the life of a racing driver!


Yep, and they're going to be cownloading ALL Kazunori Yamamuchi's memmories for you to relive in holographic!


----------



## Robsta

solidcecil said:


> its a bb site. so i think no, joing a gaming forum if you want to talk about it.
> 
> where will it stop? shal we have a horseriding section for people who like to ride, or maybe a fishing section??


There is a Horseracing section if you want to join mate.... :lol:


----------



## PHMG

Robsta said:


> There is a Horseracing section if you want to join mate.... :lol:


hahaha. busted lol


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

might aswell name the section "call of duty discussion" looool !


----------



## cecil_sensation

Robsta said:


> There is a Horseracing section if you want to join mate.... :lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PHMG

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> might aswell name the section "call of duty discussion" looool !


well no mate, cos there will be a thread for call of duty, and then other threads on other games.


----------



## jack09

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i say heavier weightlifting, more rest


Aw that lol both work just as good


----------



## Lorian

straughany10 said:


> now UKM has a new look (and a better one at that) is a gameing section getting added do we know


Yes, most likely tomorrow.

L


----------



## Guest

Has this been put on yet?


----------



## SiPhil

Any word on this addition to the forum?


----------



## CoffeeFiend

SiPhil said:


> Any word on this addition to the forum?


We've had one for the last 3 months mate, go to where you apply for adult lounge and you can apply for the gamers lounge.


----------



## TF03

What level member do you have to be to access said forums?


----------



## Beats

I cant find this gamers lounge anywhere or the adult lounge


----------



## Shady45

Any level for gamers and gold for adult lounge I think.

You can't find them unless you join them. You join you apply from somewhere in your settings


----------



## TF03

Sorted now. Found it!

Ta!


----------



## Lorian

Dizzee! said:


> I cant find this gamers lounge anywhere or the adult lounge


Thsi post explains how to join the private forums:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


----------



## Beats

Lorian said:


> Thsi post explains how to join the private forums:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/115434-accessing-private-forums.html


Cheers Lorian i managed to find them and have sent requests to join both


----------



## Beats

Oh just read that and noticed you gotta be a silver or gold member lolmy bad the gaming one should be ok though huh?


----------



## Hayesy

Yeah i agree with this defo!


----------



## zero2hero2013

i have to post up another 80+ times before i become silver and can access the gaming one :-( are you allowed to just post repeatedly? i noticed you have 1000+ and youve been here only 3 months lol. how did you get so many?


----------



## zero2hero2013

166


----------



## zero2hero2013

167 ha


----------



## Tasty

I hope you enjoy your section guys


----------



## Mr_Morocco

there's been a gaming section for aaaaaaaaaaaaaages....just PM Katy and she will give you access


----------



## Hera

Guys, read this:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/115434-accessing-private-forums.html

Anyone can have access.


----------



## illegaldanish

Great idea. All i would need on one forum!


----------



## Cythraul

Do we have a steam community on here? >.>


----------

